
Maven Release Plugin: Dead and Buried - axelfontaine
https://axelfontaine.com/blog/dead-burried.html
======
karussell
Thanks for pointing me to this! I knew there was an easier way :) I was using
a simple bash script instead of the (too complex) release plugin

